# Local Clubs in Lancaster,Pa or surrounding area?



## sly22guy (Jan 5, 2010)

I live in southern lancaster, county Pa looking for some local clubs or members to interact & learn from.


----------



## Sacalait (Jan 5, 2010)

Lovely place but I don't think the Amish partake of the fruit of the vine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 5, 2010)

Sacalait said:


> Lovely place but I don't think the Amish partake of the fruit of the vine.



Sacalait, I don't think you have ran into the Amish in Pa. or Ohio than.


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 5, 2010)

Sacalait said:


> Lovely place but I don't think the Amish partake of the fruit of the vine.




"Pennsylvania's moderate climate and rolling terrain provide some of this country's most favorable grape-growing conditions. The state produces at least 70 varieties, more than most wine regions, and ranks fourth nationally in grapegrowing, with more than 14,000 acres under production." Also Ranked 7th Nationally for Wine Making!


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 5, 2010)

Sacalait. no offense but Louisiana isnt even listed. Lol just kidding around. But seriously those amish boys & girls are worse than you know!!!


----------



## Sacalait (Jan 5, 2010)

You're probably right. I've visited there a couple of times but never had any alcoholic beverages served. Seemed just like ordinary folk to me, just no electricity. The area did have some of the best chocolate though, all I can remember was something "buds".


----------



## TeamKA (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is the info I got when I asked at the local brew shop.

Email this guy [email protected]

The Susquehanna Winemakers Guild is a home winemaking club that brings amateur winemakers together for fellowship and learning.

Started in 2007 we currently boast over 50 members and their spouses.

Meetings are held 4 times a year with our summer picnic and Winemaking competition being the latest addition to our schedule.

Our meetings range from discussions on winemaking techniques to wine appreciation. We also have guest speakers that offer presentations on different topics. 

We have a varied membership that ranges from new winemakers to folks who have been growing grapes and making wine for most of their adult lives.

The Guild is a non profit organization, and there are no annual dues. All interested individuals are encouraged to email me with any additional questions. 


Rick Scott


----------



## TeamKA (Jan 19, 2010)

The Susquehanna Winemakers Guild is a home winemaking club that brings amateur winemakers together for fellowship and learning.

Started in 2007 we currently boast over 50 members and their spouses.

Meetings are held 4 times a year with our summer picnic and Winemaking competition being the latest addition to our schedule.

Our meetings range from discussions on winemaking techniques to wine appreciation. We also have guest speakers that offer presentations on different topics. 

We have a varied membership that ranges from new winemakers to folks who have been growing grapes and making wine for most of their adult lives.

The Guild is a non profit organization, and there are no annual dues. All interested individuals are encouraged to email me with any additional questions. 


Rick Scott


----------



## TeamKA (Jan 20, 2010)

I shot you a PM about a club in the valley.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jan 20, 2010)

I know Mt. Hope winery has tastings and the PA Renfair, but as for homebrewers... no too sure. It's about 2 hours north of me.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 27, 2010)

*south jersey wine makers*

Hay people we are in southern part,of NEW JERSEY,lets talk on the email also TOM who is also on this,forum can also can tell you about us.


----------



## Brian (Dec 13, 2010)

sly22guy said:


> I live in southern lancaster, county Pa looking for some local clubs or members to interact & learn from.



Hey Slyguy are you still interested in starting somthing up? I am going to talk to Steve at Mr Steves and see if he will host. I have a couple guys that are interested. Maybe we could alternate locations York/Lancaster.. any interest?? Also if there is anyone else from South central PA or Northern MD that would be interested let me know. If we get enough interest we can start somthing..


----------



## sly22guy (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol i was just there tonight to pick up a few more carboys! Yeah id be interested. even if it was just a few times a year. we could always take turns hosting a get together at our houses too. I work retail so im usually pretty busy till mid feb. But after that im pretty free. We should really get some sort of list together of people who would be interested in it.


----------



## joeswine (Dec 14, 2010)

*wine gatherring*

start a wave and see what comes aboard ,im from south jersey,not that far'


----------



## Tom (Dec 14, 2010)

joeswine said:


> Hay people we are in southern part,of NEW JERSEY,lets talk on the email also TOM who is also on this,forum can also can tell you about us.


As Joeswine said ASK away. My sister lives in E-town. If I remember there is a homebrew shop in Lancaster. Have you been to Mt Hope winery in the Renaissance Fair?


----------



## sly22guy (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah there is actually 2 homebrew shops in lancaster. Lancaster Homebrew & Mr. Steve's. Yeah ive been to the Mt Hope Winery & Renaissance Fair. Never cared to much for There wine. Naylor Winery south of york is nice. Nissley's is nice too. Lancaster County Winery is right down the street from my house.


----------



## Brian (Dec 15, 2010)

Tom said:


> As Joeswine said ASK away. My sister lives in E-town. If I remember there is a homebrew shop in Lancaster. Have you been to Mt Hope winery in the Renaissance Fair?



Yes I agree with Slyguy! I don't care for Mt Hope wine much either (just MHO) but I do like Nissley especialy their Bainbridge Red. Someday I would like to make something close to that maybe a little drier but not much! Any ideas Sly??


----------



## sly22guy (Dec 15, 2010)

Well in bout two years my Merlot, Cab Frac, Cab Sauv & Pinot Noir will be producing so im sure we can come up with a blend close to that. Any Ideas what they blended for there bainbridge red? I want to get back up to Nissley's but the wife is pregnant so im sure she would not be to thrilled about not being able to taste! But at least i have a Driver!!!


----------



## sly22guy (Dec 15, 2010)

Nissley's Bainbridge Red 2009
75% DeChaunac
10% Chambourcin
15% Vidal blanc

Grape Vines i have planted are as follows

6 Merlot
6 Pinot Noir
6 Pinot Gris
6 Traminette
3 Vidal Blanc
3 Riesling
3 Cab Sauv
3 Cab Franc.

Im pretty sure we could get some good blends with these though. They have about 2-3 years yet till they will start to produce. So fruit wines for me in the mean time. I might try to get my hands on a fruit bucket or 2 next year. I dont care much for the kit wines.


----------



## Brian (Dec 15, 2010)

sly22guy said:


> Nissley's Bainbridge Red 2009
> 75% DeChaunac
> 10% Chambourcin
> 15% Vidal blanc
> .



Just wondering where did you get this? That is cool! Does it tell you SG?? haha I am going to pour some and check it that is about as sweet as I like a wine. I just planted some concord and some seedless reds this summer. That was before I started to make wines now i am thinking I need to plant a bunch more vines of different varities. Where did you buy your vines?


----------



## sly22guy (Dec 15, 2010)

http://www.rakgrape.com/

This is where i got my grapevines. 

I should have some cuttings off of my Traminette vines next year. Im gona attempt to start some new vines. not sure if i can with any of the others or if i have to graft them all.

http://www.nissleywine.com/Wine_Selection.htm#Wine Descriptions List

Its off of Nissley's Website has all of there blends


----------



## Tom (Dec 15, 2010)

Brian said:


> Yes I agree with Slyguy! I don't care for Mt Hope wine much either (just MHO) but I do like Nissley especialy their Bainbridge Red. Someday I would like to make something close to that maybe a little drier but not much! Any ideas Sly??


We stop by there on our way to SIL in Hummelstown. Wife likes their Dragon Fly glasses. BTW Their Ice Wine in not good


----------



## Brian (Dec 15, 2010)

Tom said:


> We stop by there on our way to SIL in Hummelstown. Wife likes their Dragon Fly glasses. BTW Their Ice Wine in not good



Thanks for that info Tom. I have never tried it. My brother really likes their Vingoles.. I on the other hand do not. I am a red man myself.. mostly.


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 15, 2011)

Has anyone talked to Mr. Steves about hosting a club? I'm planning on stopping down there for the first time this weekend on my way through to DC. Has anyone checked out the one that TeamKA mentioned? Any thoughts there?


----------



## sly22guy (Feb 15, 2011)

No i haven't checked either of them out yet been kinda preoccupied with my business lately. Need to hire some part time employee's so i can get back to my wine hobby!!!


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 15, 2011)

I sent an email over to Rick Scott to get some more details. See if they are still active and what all they do as a group.


----------



## woodsxdragon (Feb 15, 2011)

yea... the Amish locally definitely partake in the fruit of the vine at least here in ohio...


----------



## Brian (Feb 15, 2011)

WeLoveCab said:


> Has anyone talked to Mr. Steves about hosting a club?




I have talked to Mr Steve and there will be a wine group starting up in March. The first meeting is scheduled for March 16th at 7pm in the York location.. I for one have this on my calendar to attend. Check his webpage it has all the details.. Hope to meet some of you guys there...


----------



## sly22guy (Feb 15, 2011)

I added it to my calendar not sure if I will make it or if the wife has plans.
Where is the one in York located?


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 11, 2011)

Check it out


http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13960


----------



## Brian (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Sly! I would be interested just let me know when and where. I know some other wine lovers that would probably like to come to something like that also.. I am pretty flexible except for the last week of this month and the week of Labor day.. Let's make something happen!


----------



## sly22guy (Jun 20, 2011)

Im looking at some weekends in August probly a sunday afternoon deal. You must be working a good bit haven't seen you on in quite a while!


----------



## Brian (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes I am working in Carlisle now so I leave at 7 and get home at 6 and I have to share a laptop with my wife so I don't get much airtime.. haha looking into another one for me... Aug is cool it would be great to get together and check out each others wines. I am a member of the new wine club at Mr Steves and we meet once a month so that is pretty cool. Meeting lots of local people that like to make (and drink) wine. Let me know when is good. I am playing horse shoes at my neighbors on the 6th but the other weekends are open right now. Any ther takers yet??


----------

